# Grinder upgrade!



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Aaaaaaaand .... sorted!










At least until the next bout of upgrade-itis.


----------



## cmollenbach (May 22, 2020)

Nice


----------



## j0n4th4n (May 27, 2020)

Proper pro! Looks wicked

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

